# Private medical cover



## Ianhat29 (May 5, 2015)

Hope someone can assist. We are a couple in our early fifties and we are hoping to move to Cyprus this year.

We do not intend to work therefore will require health cover. My hubby has a pre existing heart condition so it may be quite difficult to obtain cover.

Can anyone advise please x


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There have been lots of earlier posts on this subject which should contain helpful advice.

You will be able to obtain cover easily but your pre-existing heart condition and anything vaguely related to it will be excluded and the premium will not be reduced even though the exclusion is eliminating the best part of 50% of the risk.

Pete


----------



## Ianhat29 (May 5, 2015)

Hi there sorry but can I assume then that if we attain health cover for my hubby, he will not be covered if he has a heart attack? Thanks for your speedy response by the way, much appreciated x


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Ianhat29 said:


> Hi there sorry but can I assume then that if we attain health cover for my hubby, he will not be covered if he has a heart attack? Thanks for your speedy response by the way, much appreciated x


That's right he won't be covered for heart attack, any other heart condition, stroke, high blood pressure etc, etc,etc.

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Ianhat29 said:


> Hi there sorry but can I assume then that if we attain health cover for my hubby, he will not be covered if he has a heart attack? Thanks for your speedy response by the way, much appreciated x


Pete is right in saying that if your husband has a history of heart trouble, private medical insurance companies will not cover him in the event of a heart attack or any other condition which may be related to the original heart problem. In the event that he suffered another heart attack in Cyprus, he would be entitled to *emergency* healthcare (as long as we remain in the EU!). Once the 'emergency' treatment was over, however, any ongoing *routine* treatment of a non emergency nature would not be covered unless one of you was in receipt of a UK State pension (and of course, still in the EU).


----------



## Ianhat29 (May 5, 2015)

Thank you for the clarity. Don't suppose anyone has any idea what the financial implication would be for say a 5 day stay in hospital if we had to pay, assuming he did have a heart attack.

I know, how longs a piece of string etc! Know that in the USA the costs would run into tens of thousands...............


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Ianhat29 said:


> Thank you for the clarity. Don't suppose anyone has any idea what the financial implication would be for say a 5 day stay in hospital if we had to pay, assuming he did have a heart attack.
> 
> I know, how longs a piece of string etc! Know that in the USA the costs would run into tens of thousands...............


It pretty much depends on the tests and treatment rather than the length of stay. I had a 3 night stay in a private hospital in Paphos around 10 weeks ago with daily X Ray's, blood tests and various intravenous medication, an ECG, ultrasound etc, and the cost to my insurance company was €2500. I hasten to add that this was not for heart related problems, though.

My premiums will probably be loaded at next renewal by 10% per annum for the next 5 years as a result.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I hope you won't mind me asking but you have referred to your husband having _another_ heart attack. Is there any particular reason why you might anticipate this event?

I had a heart attack a few years ago and had an emergency stent fitted. I was told I needed another 3 stents which I had fitted in Germany at half the cost of Cyprus. The final outcome was that my heart is now fine, no damage from the heart attack and I am assuming, with the arteries cleared and supported, is in better condition than before.

This, of course, makes no difference to the insurance companies.

Is your husband's case very different?

Pete


----------



## Ianhat29 (May 5, 2015)

Hi Pete

I am one of life's worriers unfortunately. Ian had one stent fitted is on medication and subsequently has not had any problems.

We are so keen to come and live in Cyprus but of course I want to make sure we cover any eventuality, without a crystal ball this is of course an impossibility, however I do appreciate that health cover is a must.

Thank you for your message it kinda brings things into perspective! My hubby's not an invalid and works full time, so yes he's as healthy as he can be xxx


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

i've been looking at health insurance but more expensive than i expected. thought might be cheaper than paying in the uk but it isnt. some quoting 500 euro a month for us and daughter. guessing as getting old at 62 & 66.
got better quote thru abbeygate but they only cover you up to 75. thinking if went with that might have a problem getting new cover at 75


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

madmum54 said:


> i've been looking at health insurance but more expensive than i expected. thought might be cheaper than paying in the uk but it isnt. some quoting 500 euro a month for us and daughter. guessing as getting old at 62 & 66.
> got better quote thru abbeygate but they only cover you up to 75. thinking if went with that might have a problem getting new cover at 75


€500 per month for 3 people is an average of £1563 per year. Can you really get health insurance in the UK for that at your ages?

You're worried about continuing cover at 75 at least 9 years ahead? If you worry about stuff like that so far in advance the chances are you won't live that long!

If you consider 62 and 66 as old, then you definitely won't live that long!

Perhaps a funeral plan would be more suitable!!!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We pay 150 per month for both of us (66 and 67)
We have an excess of 800 so pay the first 800 of any treatment but that is the extra that the policy would cost without the excess. We have the policy for the biggies and payg for general stuff and it doesn't usually cost us anything like 800 a year so having the excess is a saving.

As one of you is 66 that one must be in receipt of a government pension so that makes you eligible for government health care and the other two also eligible as dependants.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

madmum54 said:


> i've been looking at health insurance but more expensive than i expected. thought might be cheaper than paying in the uk but it isnt. some quoting 500 euro a month for us and daughter. guessing as getting old at 62 & 66.
> got better quote thru abbeygate but they only cover you up to 75. thinking if went with that might have a problem getting new cover at 75



We are 61 and 59 and use Atlantic for our medical insurance, which costs in the region of €3000 per year for their 'executive' level of cover. When you have never had such insurance, this initially seems expensive, but as Pete says, it would be a fraction of what BUPA would charge you in the UK.

Our car and home insurances are through Abbeygate, who we are very happy with as an insurance broker. We were offered their medical insurance policy too, in order to keep all our business with one company and receive a discount. However, what really put me off the medical policy offered by Abbeygate was that there was no requirement for an initial medical. It seemed absurd to me, that any underwriter would insure someone without having any idea of the risk that they are taking on, and I did not want to find out what the catch was when it was too late. 

The litmus test for any type of insurance is how they deal with claims, of course. During our 18 months here in Cyprus, we have (unfortunately) had cause to claim twice - once for Letitia and once for me. Atlantic were completely hassle free in dealing with these claims, so I have no hesitation in recommending them.

I am aware from my Greek teacher that there is a type of medical insurance policy which he has that only really 'kicks in' if the claim is over €5,000. In effect, you self insure for all minor treatment in Cyprus on a 'Pay As You Go' basis, but with the knowledge that if anything major were to happen, you would be covered. He has this policy with Axa and it costs him about €110 per year. He is in his mid forties.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> €500 per month for 3 people is an average of £1563 per year. Can you really get health insurance in the UK for that at your ages?
> 
> You're worried about continuing cover at 75 at least 9 years ahead? If you worry about stuff like that so far in advance the chances are you won't live that long!
> 
> ...




can definitely get insurance here not just for us 3 but with sons of 29 & 35 for same price here. just checked and paying £390 a month with axa ppp. only £50 excess & covers up to £600 in things like physio & outpatient treatment

I dont consider myself old. actually keep my age a secret in the "real world". husband always saying should act my age!!!! he is looking forward to a relaxing live in cyprus. not me i've half sorted kids dancing, and swimming club. here we are always out while he sits at home. and fully intend in school holidays & weekends will be at beach in day & out in evenings. not telling school as soon as we move so hopefully have around 6 weeks to have fun till end of season


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

Veronica said:


> We pay 150 per month for both of us (66 and 67)
> We have an excess of 800 so pay the first 800 of any treatment but that is the extra that the policy would cost without the excess. We have the policy for the biggies and payg for general stuff and it doesn't usually cost us anything like 800 a year so having the excess is a saving.
> 
> As one of you is 66 that one must be in receipt of a government pension so that makes you eligible for government health care and the other two also eligible as dependants.


what company is that with?? dont mind high excess if makes it a lot cheaper. only really a back up as will have the government health care.
how about pre-existing conditions?? had arthritis in hip for years but only on tablets & as didnt have when took out policy is not disclosed. also had op in cyprus in october covered by travel insurance on herniated discs in neck. last xray showed neck bones not fused yet & need xray in 9 months time but if cant get it free wouldnt think that expensive.

is it like here that pre-existing conditions covered after a time period?? think axa is 5 years & hopefully wont need hip replacement any time soon if ever. certainly is better in cyprus in the sun


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

madmum54 said:


> can definitely get insurance here not just for us 3 but with sons of 29 & 35 for same price here. just checked and paying £390 a month with axa ppp. only £50 excess & covers up to £600 in things like physio & outpatient treatment


Your post is the very first I have ever heard of that implies that health insurance is more expensive in Cyprus than the UK.

Mind you from the benefits you mention on your AXA policy you don't have much cover. £600 might cover your X-rays if you break a leg.

I suggest you check and compare the policies carefully. My bet is you are comparing apples with oranges.

Pete


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> Your post is the very first I have ever heard of that implies that health insurance is more expensive in Cyprus than the UK.
> 
> Mind you from the benefits you mention on your AXA policy you don't have much cover. £600 might cover your X-rays if you break a leg.
> 
> ...



probably didnt word it well. the £600 is for outpatients appointments. if broke leg would be in hospital so a very large limit. cant remember but houndreds of thousands. know had a op on shoulder as day surgery and was fully paid


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Pete is right in saying that if your husband has a history of heart trouble, private medical insurance companies will not cover him in the event of a heart attack or any other condition which may be related to the original heart problem. In the event that he suffered another heart attack in Cyprus, he would be entitled to *emergency* healthcare (as long as we remain in the EU!). Once the 'emergency' treatment was over, however, any ongoing *routine* treatment of a non emergency nature would not be covered unless one of you was in receipt of a UK State pension (and of course, still in the EU).


You obviously have some definitive knowledge! We have pension and healthcare arrangements with Cyprus that predate their accession. Of course the health care is for those of retirement age.

Mike


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

mikehump3 said:


> You obviously have some definitive knowledge! We have pension and healthcare arrangements with Cyprus that predate their accession. Of course the health care is for those of retirement age.
> 
> Mike


probably a silly question but is there any healthcare plans that you can have that would cover just for things that either cant get on free healthcare or is a waiting list (dont know if cyprus has long waiting lists like uk) that is just for people that are entitled to free care.
had this idea as is economy healthcare in UK that you can only claim for things when cant get treated on NHS in a certain time


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

madmum54 said:


> probably a silly question but is there any healthcare plans that you can have that would cover just for things that either cant get on free healthcare or is a waiting list (dont know if cyprus has long waiting lists like uk) that is just for people that are entitled to free care.
> had this idea as is economy healthcare in UK that you can only claim for things when cant get treated on NHS in a certain time


The State Healthcare in Cyprus is not quite like the UK NHS. However, one of the principles is the same in that should you be diagnosed with a life threatening illness you move to the front of the queue. Catch 22 is getting diagnosed, similar to the NHS 10 or 15 years ago. There is no Benedan type scheme that accelerates your access to a specialist that I know of in Cyprus. However, all the local insurers (Gan) and International Insurers (Axa, BUPA) offer varying levels of cover.

And that, MadMum, is my understanding based on experience rather than fact.

Mike


----------

